# Taking dogs to spain



## Dotto (Sep 3, 2014)

Bringing large dog to spain any tips on travelling .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Could you be more specific about the sort of advice you're after? Pet passports, ferry companies that take animals, places to stay when you arrive? 

What sort of dog is it? It might be on Spain's dangerous dogs list, which requires third party insurance.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Even the route you will be taking - tunnel or ferry - each has its advantages/disadvantages and, of course, the route will decide what access you will have to overnight stops/ rest-stops that take dogs, etc.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We came to Spain from Prague with a Rhodesian Ridgeback. He is a very big boy. He's not on the Dangerous Dogs list, probably because few people in Spain have heard of RRs. But he does have all the characteristics.
The law says all dogs should be on a lead and those over 25kg in weight should be muzzled in public.
Stick to the rules and you'll have no problems, apart that is from owners of yappy little dogs who let them wander off the lead while they yak on their phones, allowing them to dance around your big boy or girl and sniff his/her bits.
And of course if your big boy/girl retaliates with a warning growl, s/he will be at fault.
Sizeism and stupidity..


----------



## Dotto (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for Info our dog is a bull mastiff he is very docile but his appearance does put some people off. We are used to big dogs as we had a lovely ridge back for many years. I am worried about the muzzle but he will soon get used to it if we make sure to get a good one that is suitable for the breed. I was thinking of the drive down we are doing tunnel to Calais and then motorway,we are hoping to stop often with overnight stops at motorway hotels . I will need to check dogs are welcome .We did think of getting a specialist firm to bring him down but I think this will upset him to much.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dotto said:


> Thanks for Info our dog is a bull mastiff he is very docile but his appearance does put some people off. We are used to big dogs as we had a lovely ridge back for many years. I am worried about the muzzle but he will soon get used to it if we make sure to get a good one that is suitable for the breed. I was thinking of the drive down we are doing tunnel to Calais and then motorway,we are hoping to stop often with overnight stops at motorway hotels . I will need to check dogs are welcome .We did think of getting a specialist firm to bring him down but I think this will upset him to much.


We drove from Prague to southern Spain with Our Little Azor, a two night three day trip and we had no trouble finding dog friendly hotels online. It was an enjoyable experience and I personally would prefer to keep my dog with me. I think it's best for you and him.

As for muzzles...we use a CannyCollar for OLA so he can breathe easily. The local police find it acceptable and you have total control.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dotto said:


> Thanks for Info our dog is a bull mastiff he is very docile but his appearance does put some people off. We are used to big dogs as we had a lovely ridge back for many years. I am worried about the muzzle but he will soon get used to it if we make sure to get a good one that is suitable for the breed. I was thinking of the drive down we are doing tunnel to Calais and then motorway,we are hoping to stop often with overnight stops at motorway hotels . I will need to check dogs are welcome .We did think of getting a specialist firm to bring him down but I think this will upset him to much.


Good places to stop :
Premiere Classe Hotels | Cheap hotel rooms in more than 230 hotels across Europe take dogs.

Where are you driving from? Try to plan it so that you get through the tunnel, accommodation is easier and cheaper in France. There is a Premiere Classe just a bit from Calais in the direction of Boulogne which is the way you will probably want to go. Another good stop is at Bayonne just off the A63 before you cross the border into Spain.


----------



## uniskinner (Aug 31, 2014)

*yes Important*



Dotto said:


> Bringing large dog to spain any tips on travelling .


Hi I’m taking one German Shepherd girl and a Chow Chow, they are my 'first priority', as mentioned the crossing, stopping places, we are taking it easy with the drive, so will have a couple overnight stops and will need to find BBs or hotels that accept dogs. We will need to think carefully about this one. All in advance uni:cool2:


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,
I've travelled mine: a GSD and then a very large pointer x setter many times. Never had any problems.
It was news to me about the muzzle for 25kg dogs, as I often see at least one wandering around the countryside without one whilst its owner is caring for his horses. Nobody has ever challenged us in town with ours either.

When travelling we take no risks at services, even though some of them could be destinations in themselves, a quick scout around reveals the best dog walk. One of us walks dogs, whilst the other stays with the car etc then move on. Only if we can see the vehicle form a restaurant will we have a meal, otherwise its a sandwich and a drink at a picnic table with the dog alongside. 

Continental hotels rarely exclude dogs as tiled floors are so much more hygienic than carpeted floors, and French families in particular expect them to be allowed in. Many Spanish hotel room will have balconies or terraces which can be used for excluding your dogs from the room itself when you are absent, if you wish.
If you should need to just stop at the nearest hotel then they can always be left in the vehicle in the hotel car park overnight. We never pack the boot round the dogs, as some do, so there is plenty of space for them, their food and water, and all windows left slightly open no matter the season if there is a dog alone. Obviously remove valuables and possible dog appealing treats from the vehicle.
Personally I see both France and Spain as being far more dog friendly than the UK, so you should just relax and enjoy the journey.


----------



## uniskinner (Aug 31, 2014)

Many Thanks, we have quite big 4x4 with plenty room, going to treat it as an adventure so the dogs donot feel too stressed. Would never leave them in the motor them selves, not at home and sure not over there. Thats great about hotels, my dogs will have to get rabies shots before they go dont they?
thanks for your info very helpful
uni


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Few people observe the laws regarding leads and muzzles and no- one bothers, including the police.
But then one day some miserable sod decides to denounce you...


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Get your rabies shots now. That way you will be clear to go whenever you want. I've never had my docs for the dog checked at anywhere other than at a ferry port but as mrypyg9 says there's always somebody who thinks it fun to denounce you. 
I know I was mortified that I took my new French dog shopping to Zaragoza one day, came back the same night to France, having had an interesting chat with a village gendarme en route and then realised that the poor dog had not had his rabies vaccine more than 21 days previously! Happily the gendarme was more interested in cigarettes and alchohol, and even the benefits of Spanish Ikeas to those in France (for the benefit of the curious they had the dining table we wanted in stock).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you act sensibly and obey the laws, get your dog chipped if not chipped already, all the injections and necessary formalities...you'll have no trouble.
Of course we don't keep our dogs -RR and Cane Corso - on the lead all the time. At half past seven in the campo there are few people around, just a couple of dog walkers we know. So they run free but we keep an eye open for strangers and on the leads they go.

Incidentally, is anyone in the Estepona area interested in adopting a very big and very friendly Great Dane? He was found in an empty house, tied up without food and water, left to die. He is now in our ADANA shelter looking for a loving home. He is a big boy but calm and very affectionate.


----------

